# dessert tables.....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm playing around with designs for a "treat" desserts....250-300 adult guests, 2 hours in the afternoon at a church gym.

There will be cookies, bouche de noel, bite size tarts, fruit something or other, coffee/hot choc marshmallows....probably some candies.
Not a huge budget, but enough.......scenerio 
8 foot tables, maybe some rounds.....

One table with large gift bags, paper coming out the top......some on their side with cookies/candies coming out.

Instead of the mess of cutting a bouche I thought of making a prop cake...
the question is what to use as the base? Large cardboard tube? Will icing stay adhered? 
Then jelly roll slices of chocolate cake/whipped cream filling.....

Bought a large gold star and will have that on a tiered table with assorted footed glass platters....bite size shtuff.

I'm thinking the whole cream puff pyramid is just too much of a pain to transport and setup.....maybe just make reg and coffee eclairs

Right now I'm vacilating on ice cream sandwiches with chocolate cookies (1.5-2" wafers with peppermint gelato.....they've got a gingerbread gelato that is killer....I just don't know what cookie would go with the ice cream...thoughts? Egg Nog flavor gelato too...?

There's supposed to be a decorating cookie station, but I'm thinking that is going to be a huge PIA.....maybe I can talk them out of it and decorate myself. Bought a 2.5 foot gingerbread girl cute prop to use on this table.

Thanks guys.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

I use white sterafoam forms. Get them at the hobby store.

Nice thing about them is you can hose them off with the dish pit sprayer and use them again later. Have a collection of about 20 of them for "display cakes."


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Old Fashion Christmas Ginger Snaps would do both flavors well. Or make them into ginger bread people.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I considered gingerbread for the gingerbread gelato......man, she puts ALOT of flavor in the gelato, I almost think something plain would work better.....
Maybe a light orange wafer. oatmeal doesn't get it really.... 
Almost tempted to do baby cones instead or serve it in little cups with a tuille or ???????
My brain is stuck on snickerdoodles for the eggnog and that is just not right....dangit.....brain freeze.....
almost want to go with a cherry, orange or cinnamon with oatmeal cookie.....
Really great flavors, just hung up on the cookie end.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Shroom,
I think ginger snap with the ginger bread gelato sounds like too much. I would go with chocolate or I like the orange idea. How about the ginger snaps for the eggnog?

I know the decorating station is a PIA, BUT, if it is for kids and ou have the staff, it would be SUCH an incredibe hit!
Let us know
pgr


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

OOOPS! It is for adults! That makes it easier & I still think it would be a blast that they would remember - and therefore remember YOU!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

for the cookie station, think Shakers of sprinkles and pre-made icing bags-just enough for one cookie!
:bounce:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yep, thought of that thanks....
So, M any input into the sandwiches?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Party was a success, this is a crowd of older people (75% in their 70's+)
that are used to using plastic table clothes, canned food and overcooked pasta with red sauce....GROSS.

So we decorated to the teeth and had lots of linens.....

Cookie Decorating table did not fly......all of the pre bagged icing, 300 cut sugar cookies, sprinkles etc.....maybe a dozen participated.

They loved the buche d' noel...made two...one to cut first the other for looks until the first was gone.....dk cocoa cake, cherry pastry cream (tart cherries in pastry cream) whipped cream, choc icing....

Sweet table.....thick mint brownies, amaretti, apple tarts, spicy gingersnaps, pretzels with hard caramel and choc., pretzels with white choc (belgian) and crushed peppermint.......

passed lemon brulled tarts, chocolate chambord cups......

Swiss dk coco hot choc, handmade marsh assortment

coffee 

Gag...punch.....I hate punch.....really really think it's gross......but they insisted.....so sherbert with pineapple juice and 7 up....

They drank punch and coffee.....bypassed the hot chocolate that I spent outrageous amounts of money and time making (marshmallows). WE had to send someone to the store an hour in to get more punch supplies.
UNREAL.

Punted on the ice cream sandwiches, they would have been popular...aw well for something else.

Interesting learning curve.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ah well shroom... we keep learning! Just curious, did you know the age factor ahead?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep, I did.....figured many of them had not decorated cookies or a cookie in an awfully long time and would enjoy the experience. Most have not had really good hot chocolate, just the water/mix mess.....and gosh who would not go for interesting marshmallows?!!!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Your menu sounds great, shroom! I think that maybe that age group would feel a little self conscious decorating cookies, but it was a cool idea. Homemade marshmallows? You are good!!!

I know how you feel about punch, but my clients seem to like it, too. The one I use all the time is called Mock Champagne and it comes from Alison, a personal chef from Arkansas. Actually, I have no idea anymore what her proportions are, but I do a 46oz can of pineapple juice, a 64oz jug of white grape juice, and a litre of club soda. Decorate as you like. Always gets compliments and you don't have to mess with sherbet or ice cream.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Since I do a lot of Bar Mitzvahs, the kids always want punch... that one sounds good lentil.

I didn't realize the age of our group shroom, I agree with lentil that they may have been self conscious.

KIds would ahve been all over it!


----------

